# puwede naming hindi



## Qcumber

The following sentence is from a government website.

Sa mga dahilang pinahinhintulutan ng batas, *puwede naming hindi ipakita* sa inyo ang mga bahagi ng inyong mga record.

I first understood it as:
1) For reasons provided by the law, *we cannot show you* the contents (parts) of our records.

Then I realized _hindi_ was not before _puwede_, so I contemplated another interpretation:
2) For reasons provided by the law, *we can not show you* the contents of your records.
i.e. we can choose not to show you ...

Therefore, either _puwede naming hindi ipakita_ means the same as _hindi puwede naming ipakita_ or has a different meaning - and what meaning? 

Could it be a mistake?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> The following sentence is from a government website.
> 
> Sa mga dahilang pinahinhintulutan ng batas, *puwede naming hindi ipakita* sa inyo ang mga bahagi ng inyong mga record.
> 
> I first understood it as:
> 1) For reasons provided by the law, *we cannot show you* the contents (parts) of our records.
> 
> Then I realized _hindi_ was not before _puwede_, so I contemplated another interpretation:
> 2) For reasons provided by the law, *we can not show you* the contents of your records.
> i.e. we can choose not to show you ...
> 
> Therefore, either _puwede naming hindi ipakita_ means the same as _hindi puwede naming ipakita_ or has a different meaning - and what meaning?
> 
> Could it be a mistake?




hindi namin pwedeng ipakita = we are not allowed to show... 

puwede naming hindi ipakita = we can choose not to show if + condition ...


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> hindi namin pwedeng ipakita = we are not allowed to show...
> 
> puwede naming hindi ipakita = we can choose not to show if + condition ...


So it was no. 2! Thanks a lot.


----------



## mataripis

Qcumber said:


> The following sentence is from a government website.
> 
> Sa mga dahilang pinahinhintulutan ng batas, *puwede naming hindi ipakita* sa inyo ang mga bahagi ng inyong mga record.
> 
> I first understood it as:
> 1) For reasons provided by the law, *we cannot show you* the contents (parts) of our records.
> 
> Then I realized _hindi_ was not before _puwede_, so I contemplated another interpretation:
> 2) For reasons provided by the law, *we can not show you* the contents of your records.
> i.e. we can choose not to show you ...
> 
> Therefore, either _puwede naming hindi ipakita_ means the same as _hindi puwede naming ipakita_ or has a different meaning - and what meaning?
> 
> Could it be a mistake?


Exactly! they have the same meaning.


----------

